# where did thay go, new topics???



## nicole (Feb 22, 2005)

I am logged in but not seeing the new topics or viewed topics. is this my computer or the site


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 22, 2005)

Don't know - it could be just a little hiccup


----------



## nicole (Feb 22, 2005)

never mind   i got it all figured out


----------



## nicole (Feb 22, 2005)

I hate hiccups


----------

